

ThinkTank to launch a startup this weekend - dentonbros
http://thinktankstartup.com

======
dentonbros
Seeking submissions for a startup to be launched this weekend. This venture
will have the backing of attendees from the ThinkTank 2008 conference. See
www.purposeinc.com for a list of attendees. ...50 of the brightest minds of
internet marketers and entrepreneurs today.

